# Riders wearing Lycra for MTB, why oh why!!.



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


----------



## CBookman (Sep 9, 2008)

Just to piss you off apparently


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

I have both, and the problem I often have with baggies is that they catch on things on the bike while moving around. Second, to wear baggies over lycra can be very hot in arizona. Third, I am not out there for an F-ing fashion show. If you don't like what I wear, look the other way.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm because they are comfortable and support your thighs and hammys? I did the Chequamegan Fat Tire 40 with 1700 riders the other weekend, probably 1600 of them DIDN'T have baggies on. Tried baggies about 10 years ago and didn't like them. Been wearing lycra for 25 years (yes road mostly), you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always like the lycra shorts because it was like riding naked with the bits restrained. I could maneuver the bike much better and then just sit back down. Now for the look, I could do without it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CBookman said:


> Just to piss you off apparently


.


----------



## vkalia (Feb 6, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing??


1. Comfy, esp for really long rides
2. Lighter than baggy shorts
3. Cooler
4. Does not snag on the seat 
5. Dries sweat faster

I dont always wear lycra on my MTB, but if I am doing long rides, I will.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure, call me a sheep, but I would wear lycra is I wasn't worried about people thinking I was a douche

that, and this town has a reputation to maintain. We are manly men out here in the north state


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Who cares.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

If you wear it for comfort, I just picked up some Sugoi Hans's and they are so comfy I kind of want to quit wearing all shorts but them... Nice comfy stretchy material, they actually come up high enough in the back that they stay in place so my g/f wont have to stare at my ass crack while we ride anymore (which I'm sure she will appreciate), and suttle design to boot as opposed to all of the neon greens and what not. And if you wear lycra to keep the boys restrained, why not just get some baggies with a removable chamois or something, or buy a shell to wear over your current lycras?


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

because my baggies ripped on my seat...i don't have no' mo' baggies to wear, alas, i'm wearing lycra.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*A Better Question*

Why did off road riders feel the need to start wearing baggy shorts and shirts/jerseys?


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

VanHalen said:


> I have both, and the problem I often have with baggies is that they catch on things on the bike while moving around. Second, to wear baggies over lycra can be very hot in arizona. Third, I am not out there for an F-ing fashion show. If you don't like what I wear, look the other way.


You forgot to mention that the best part of wearing baggies in AZ when it's 115 is that they simulate a soggy diaper 10 minutes into your ride


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

wookalar said:


> You forgot to mention that the best part of wearing baggies in AZ when it's 115 is that they simulate a soggy diaper 10 minutes into your ride


LOL right forgot that part. always looks like you p*ssed your pants or something.:ciappa:


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

If you've ever worn a really good pair of lycra bike shorts, you wouldn't ask that question. For pure performance and comfort while riding, that really is the way to go whether on the trail or road. 

That said, I wear baggies most of the time because I'm sooooo sexy in spandex that it distracts other trail users.


----------



## anarawd (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently picked up a pair of Sugoi Remote shorts. They are the first pair of baggies I have worn that feel as comfy as my light grey nobody-wants-to-see-your-junk-on-full-display ZX2s. Sorry for the visual!  They definitely afford me much needed age-appropriate (pushing 50) modesty. I just rode a 5 hour enduro in them last weekend and they absolutely passed the test.:thumbsup:


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

virtually all pro mountain bikers wear lycra. the dh riders cant wear lycra as it is specifically banned in their bylaws. so for the people that function actually matters the most... they wear lycra.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all.


Could you first explain why they "aren't right tools for the job at all" so that we can enlighten you.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Didn't we do this a couple of weeks ago......and a couple of weeks ago before that?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

highdelll said:


> .


Nobody with facial hair like yours should give anyone fashion advice.

Ever.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I think you guys got trolled.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Do y'all understand that yer postin' in a troll thread?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

nachomc said:


> I think you guys got trolled.


Beat me to it! I was searching for a particular meme picture to post with mine but since it has a racial tone to it I decided against it.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

nachomc said:


> I think you guys got trolled.


I think you're right. I kind of recall seeing the OP troll before, though I've also seen legit posts from him. I should have paid closer attention to who was posting before getting sucked in.

Really Highdell? This is your idea of a good time?


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

VanHalen said:


> I have both, and the problem I often have with baggies is that they catch on things on the bike while moving around. Second, to wear baggies over lycra can be very hot in arizona. Third, I am not out there for an F-ing fashion show. If you don't like what I wear, look the other way.


Everything he said ^ ^ ^ plus one other thing. If you are just cruising around for an hour or so baggies may be fine, try spending 4 + hours in the saddle in 90 degree plus weather and then tell me that a good pair of lycra shorts with a good chamois ar'ent more comfortable, if not mandatory.

Oh, and by the way... Another baggy vs. lycra thread... Really?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Dogbrain said:


> Beat me to it! I was searching for a particular meme picture to post with mine but since it has a racial tone to it I decided against it.


:lol: I know exactly which pic you're talking about


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Norris_Hanna said:


> Everything he said ^ ^ ^ plus one other thing. If you are just cruising around for an hour or so baggies may be fine, try spending 4 + hours in the saddle in 90 degree plus weather and then tell me that a good pair of lycra shorts with a good chamois ar'ent more comfortable, if not mandatory.
> 
> Oh, and by the way... Another baggy vs. lycra thread... Really?


Hmm, I just did 4.5 hrs on Saturday in mid 90's heat in my lined baggy shorts and I felt great. What exactly was supposed to be hurting after a ride like that?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


Truly spoken like someone who has never worn a good pair of lycra shorts.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

boomn said:


> Hmm, I just did 4.5 hrs on Saturday in mid 90's heat in my lined baggy shorts and I felt great. What exactly was supposed to be hurting after a ride like that?


Mid 90's??
Shiiit, felt more like 110


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Mid 90's??
> Shiiit, felt more like 110


I was trying to be unbiased and go by the weather records. Screw that, it _did_ feel like 110. Thank goodness for waist deep creek crossing.


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Norris_Hanna said:


> ....Everything he said .....


SHE


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

Reason number 101 to wear spandex... to let people know that you're NOT Catholic. 

OP - now get a life and just ride. Really... who cares what you think.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an idea... stop looking at other guys butts and you wont have a problem with what they are wearing ;-). You fashionista you!


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I wear lycra. Baggies catch all sorts of things on the bike. They've made it harder for me several times to get off the back of the seat when I needed to because of that. I have no interest in showing off my physique. My legs are in great shape but no matter what I can't get rid of my gut and I don't mind that fact.


----------



## rickenbiker (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, you'll never catch me in a pair of tighty whities, or a pair of lycra biking shorts



but that's just me


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with rocking the lycra offroad. I tried baggies and they sucked. Couldn't maneuver the bike as they got snagged on te seat. When ever I see a MTB rider on the trails with lycra I don't even think twice. Now if I see a guy riding with a fake team jersey and matching lycra shorts that is obviously not a "pro" I tend to raise my douche flag.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I just enjoy not using the right tool for the job. It makes life more interesting.


----------



## rickenbiker (Mar 27, 2008)

on the other hand, if i had to wear them, i'd rather be off-road, where less people are likely to see my weener


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

robc in wi said:


> Umm because they are comfortable and support your thighs and hammys? I did the Chequamegan Fat Tire 40 with 1700 riders the other weekend, probably 1600 of them DIDN'T have baggies on. Tried baggies about 10 years ago and didn't like them. Been wearing lycra for 25 years (yes road mostly), you don't know what you are missing.


I would say less than that wore baggies, but I started in front and they were probably all behind me


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

I have always just ridden MTBs and never wore lycras, always baggies. I never understood why guys would wear those spandex tights when there are perfectly good baggies out there.

However, a few weeks ago I bought my first road bike and with it some lycras, because I figured that's just what you wear on a roadie.

HOLY CRAP... They are so comfy and keep me cooler. Makes the baggies feel like I'm wearing a wet sack now. I don't have to readjust anything when getting back on the saddle after climbing out of it. Nothing catches on my seat... It's heaven. I am totally converted to the lycras. 
You should try it before you mock it. I bet you would like them too, the benefits are just to evident.

And btw... What are you doing, staring at other guys asses and thighs long enough to even be bothered by what they are wearing anyways. Just don't look.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=558820


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i wear them purely to show off the boys.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never liked bike specific shorts with the built in padding, whether lycra or not. Just doesn't seem to make much sense to me.

Buy an ultra light seat that sucks for comfort then add some diapers to make up for that lack of comfort.

Although I do have bike specific shorts, the first thing I do after getting them is to remove the diapers. But that's just me.

I prefer my baggie swim shorts for riding in any case. Never had an issue with heat or humidity or catching them on anything or having to rearrange anything (built-in brief takes care of that) either.

FWIW all my clothing is synthetic so that helps with temp regulation.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Rod said:


> I just enjoy not using the right tool for the job. It makes life more interesting.


I agree, there's nothing like trying to hang a picture using the sledge hammer.

But on a more serious note, I feel the lycra really complements my package.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I cut the legs off womens nylons and wear them an hot days.I don't care who sees me.Gotta love the troll.


----------



## DedGuyRidin (May 19, 2007)

Hey highdell, in fact I have been working out, thanks for noticing! Sorry to distract you as I pass you on the trail, I'll wear my baggies from now on to preserve my modesty.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

How long do you typically ride for? (Miles and time.)



Sometimes said:


> I've never liked bike specific shorts with the built in padding, whether lycra or not. Just doesn't seem to make much sense to me.
> 
> Buy an ultra light seat that sucks for comfort then add some diapers to make up for that lack of comfort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

pop_martian said:


> Truly spoken like someone who has never worn a good pair of lycra shorts.


Truly spoken like someone who has never had to ride behind somebody wearing hot pink lycra shorts that look like he stole them from his sister :eekster:


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Rock Climber said:


> Truly spoken like someone who has never had to ride behind somebody wearing hot pink lycra shorts that look like he stole them from his sister :eekster:


I thought I was alone that day!:madman: My secret shame!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Rock Climber said:


> Truly spoken like someone who has never *had to* ride behind somebody wearing hot pink lycra shorts that look like he stole them from his sister :eekster:


Had to? or Secretly wanted to?


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven"t seen anyone mention if they mind women in lycra? I personally think its a great idea, don't see the need for them to wear baggies when mountain biking.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

Rock Climber said:


> Truly spoken like someone who has never had to ride behind somebody wearing hot pink lycra shorts that look like he stole them from his sister :eekster:


Even still... I don't really care about what other riders are wearing. I will never wear lycra on the outside (i.e. I will always have something over them) but that is just me. 
^^^^
* NINJA EDIT: This is ME worrying about ME. Not anyone else... is it better now?*

Maybe people should worry less about others and a littttttle more about themselves.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

550 said:


> I will never wear lycra on the outside ...





> Maybe people should worry less about others and a littttttle more about themselves.


reasonable time to take your own advice


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh please explain...


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

When _*I *_say, *I* choose not to wear only lycra, that is _*me*_ worrying only about *me*.

I fixed my other post to help you ;-)


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

I found it!! http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=558820


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

550 said:


> When _*I *_say, *I* choose not to wear only lycra, that is _*me*_ worrying only about *me*.
> 
> I fixed my other post to help you ;-)


it seems like everyone who doesnt wear it, doesnt because they're worried about what everyone else will think.

theres nothing wrong with it, and quite a few benefits. it just looks pretty fruit.


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

Meh, I don't mind how it looks, I just chose to have regular shorts over them. Besides then I got sweet pockets to put my stuff ;-) Kidding.

I just don't wear them on the outside because I chose not to. I don't mind when people do, to each their own.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Highdell you are a master ! 59 posts.How do you do it ?How?:eekster:


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Dogbrain said:


> Beat me to it! I was searching for a particular meme picture to post with mine but since it has a racial tone to it I decided against it.


Is Alan Keyes in the pic?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

frikka said:


> Highdell you are a master ! 59 posts.How do you do it ?How?:eekster:


I'll never tell!!
-the 'del


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

I don't care if other riders see me wearing lycra on the trail, but I wear baggies anyway so I can walk into a restaurant or market after the ride without looking like a douche. I wear lycras on the trainer though.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

ozz said:


> I don't care if other riders see me wearing lycra on the trail, but I wear baggies anyway so I can walk into a restaurant or market after the ride without looking like a douche. I wear lycras on the trainer though.


I keep some basketball shorts in my truck for that same reason. After my ride I throw them on so if I want to stop at the gas station or get some lunch I don't look like a fool.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Baggies? Lycra shorts? Please...  It's gotta be bibs! Preferably with a color-matched cape and no jersey.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Baggies? Lycra shorts? Please...  It's gotta be bibs! Preferably with a color-matched cape and no jersey.


i like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

frikka said:


> Highdell you are a master ! 59 posts.How do you do it ?How?:eekster:


Right? Even after multiple warnings, they still just keep comin'. Makes me wonder about the mtbr population at large. I mean, these people are not only too tarded to tell that del was trollin', but also narcissistic enough to think people care about their post while simultaneously not caring about others' posts enough to even read the thread. I guess the third option is that they read all the responses, but still thought this subject was important enough to be discussed again, in which case I am at a complete loss for words.

And yes Kneescar, Alan Keyes is in the picture


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is the reason biker shorts are black :lol:


----------



## anarawd (Sep 22, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Here is the reason biker shorts are black :lol:


Out team bibs used to be red, until that picture started circulating around a couple years back! LOL I still have mine but won't be caught dead in them!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


Hahaha, i have to say i laughed when i read this.

But.. for me, they dont get caught on the saddle which is a plus, they wick sweat away quicker, they feel alot better in muddy conditions especially when its really wet, where baggys start to feel heavy and sag. :thumbsup:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


They're paid for, to start with. What's supposed to be wrong with them, again?  Less air drag, less weight, good muscle support. Ok, they have NO POCKETS, I'll grant you that :nono:


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Dogbrain said:


> I mean, these people are not only too tarded to tell that del was trollin', but also narcissistic enough to think people care about their post while simultaneously not caring about others' posts enough to even read the thread. I guess the third option is that they read all the responses, but still thought this subject was important enough to be discussed again, in which case I am at a complete loss for words.


Sorry that all of us retards who responded in this thread offended your elitist attitude. I can think of nothing worse than someone as brilliant as you being at a loss for words because retarded people are posting in this thread. I guess most of us don't give a rat's ass if he's trolling and wanted to participate in an entertaining thread. Being retarded, I think the responses and pictures in this thread are humorous and entertaining. OK everyone back to serious mountainbiking threads only, this is a serious website and only serious people should post serious questions and serious answers here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

ozz said:


> Sorry that all of us retards who responded in this thread offended your elitist attitude. I can think of nothing worse than someone as brilliant as you being at a loss for words because retarded people are posting in this thread. I guess most of us don't give a rat's ass if he's trolling and wanted to participate in an entertaining thread. Being retarded, I think the responses and pictures in this thread are humorous and entertaining. OK everyone back to serious mountainbiking threads only, this is a serious website and only serious people should post serious questions and serious answers here.:thumbsup:


Dude... seriously. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

WTF's wrong with lycras! :madmax: I wear them!

(*under *my baggy shorts! :lol: )

It took me a while to warm up to lycras for RBing.
I used them under a pair of jogging shorts.
Then I realized that I'm never in one place long enough for anybody to notice.
Especially when I'm flying by at 25mph.
So, I ventured out in "just" lycras. 
I was so into my riding, that I didn't even notice them on.

But for MTBing? Baggies all day, everyday! 
I like the idea of the extra protection should I fall.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Dogbrain said:


> Dude... seriously. This is why we can't have nice things.


We're commenting on our love for lycra in a thread that's obviously a joke.
You come in and call us narcissitic retards.
That's a nice thing?
Dude....seriously.


----------



## Superbike373 (Dec 2, 2005)

"Go that way... really fast! - If something gets in your way - Change your baggy shorts!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Dogbrain said:


> Dude... seriously. This is why we can't have nice things.


I thought I couldn't have nice things because I break them???


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> I thought I couldn't have nice things because I break them???


go to your room


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Baggies? Lycra shorts? Please...  It's gotta be bibs! Preferably with a color-matched cape and no jersey.


 ha ha ha 78 posts to the most ridiculous thread ever.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

your mom is ridiculous


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

...because my butt looks good in lycra.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> ...because my butt looks good in lycra.


Prove it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Why do you care? 

I ride road bikes, I ride mountain bikes. I don't want to buy two sets of shorts for each sport, so I find that lycra works best for each.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

what happens when you crash into a bush and you have to ride 10 miles out butt ass naked?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> what happens when you crash into a bush and you have to ride 10 miles out butt ass naked?


Just remember to spit on the saddle first... learned that the hard way


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

tomsmoto said:


> what happens when you crash into a bush and you have to ride 10 miles out butt ass naked?


Ahhhhhhhhh what a fun day that was


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice Highdell! You may not need f88 anymore lol


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> your mom is ridiculous


(insert instigator smiley here)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo!

He said "yo' momma!"


----------



## fesch (Jul 30, 2009)

I wear lycra when my baggies are all in the wash or the only clean baggies left are ones that go swoosh swoosh.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Whachoo sayin bout my mutha?? :madmax: :madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> Nice Highdell! You may not need f88 anymore lol


why go there, when we got you


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

I wear lycra for racing, baggies for recreational riding.

Oh, I ride a road bike too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice troll post. It just won't go away...haha.

Say, am I going to look like a retard if I wear a skinsuit to the trail?


----------



## xterrabuzz (Oct 2, 2009)

:yawn: ut:


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not about the look, it's about getting it done. I just about live in my Dickies (yes, even on the MTB):

https://www.dickies.com/product/pro...845524441761581&ADD_CART_ITEM::ATR_Sku_Size=_

They're often on sale for like $19ish. They're tufer than nails, you can wipe boogers, bugs, grease and poop on 'em and not give a terd about it. No sissy padding or nut-hugging features. Good commando or any other way you desire. I can ride, mow my lawn, wrench, and grocery shop w/o changing my clothes or spending $ on silly fashion.

After being put back together recently:


----------



## dazada (Sep 17, 2009)

tomsmoto said:


> i wear them purely to show off the boys.












I like to go commando at night.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Wtf!!!


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

Why does everybody have something against my Lycra intimate appearal!?!?


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*T back*

I just wear a T-back and thick wool socks.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

huh?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

frikka said:


> Whachoo sayin bout my mutha?? :madmax: :madman:


He said;

Yo momma is so skinny, she gotta run around in the shower to get wet!

Yo momma is so short, she needs a step ladder to smack an ant on the nuts!

Yo momma is so tall, that when she skipped over a pebble, she bumped her head on Jupiter!

Yo momma is so dumb, she thought quarterback was a refund!

Yo momma is like a doorknob at a homeless shelter, everyone gets their turns!

 
_________________________________________________________________________

Reminds me of one of my favorite movies: White Men Can't Jump:

_George. your mother's an astronaut.

He talked about your mama. man.
He playing you for a punk.
I wouldn't take it. man.

My mother ain't no astronaut. Say it! Say it!

Your mother ain't no astronaut, your father ain't no astronaut.

Well. my mama ain't no astronaut.

Jump his ass. man.

Me saying that your mother's an astronaut is just another way of saying that you're all ****ed-up.

Well. let's just get off mamas, 'cause I just got off yours.

Ow!

Keep my mama out of this brother.

She's out.
She's out. 
Cool. 
She's out. 
Cool! 
She's out.

What time you want me to bring the ***** back?_

;lol;


----------



## DeweyJuice (Mar 22, 2009)

The lycra shorts we are discussing were specifically designed for riding a bike...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Thread deteriorates!:madman:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lycra wHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


Trolling retard of the moment award to this thread.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Shayne said:


> Why did off road riders feel the need to start wearing baggy shorts and shirts/jerseys?


Because they have emotional issues.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> Trolling retard of the moment award to this thread.


retard?:skep: :skep:


----------



## bagz007 (Feb 3, 2004)

*simple*

......so I can see your stupid face when your girl cant get her eyes off my sack.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Troll of the living dead. It could live forever.Retard of the moment ? I'm not so sure.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


The fact that you are worried about how your clothes look on the trail makes you quite douchey. Do you bring a comb to fix your hair when you stop and take your helmet off? Do you bring along your nail fail and clippers to make sure your hands are well groomed? Or maybe baby wipes to wipe off any dirt that might get on your baby soft skin?


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

boomn said:


> Sure, call me a sheep, but I would wear lycra is I wasn't worried about people thinking I was a douche
> 
> that, and this town has a reputation to maintain. We are manly men out here in the north state


a real manly man doesn't worry about what other people think. sounds like the men of the north are girly men.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Nobody with facial hair like yours should give anyone fashion advice.
> 
> Ever.


That's good:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

lemmy999 said:


> The fact that you are worried about how your clothes look on the trail makes you quite douchey. Do you bring a comb to fix your hair when you stop and take your helmet off? Do you bring along your nail fail and clippers to make sure your hands are well groomed? Or maybe baby wipes to wipe off any dirt that might get on your baby soft skin?


ah 
mah
gawd


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kapusta said:


> That's good:thumbsup:


sounds sane to me


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wtf*



lemmy999 said:


> The fact that you are worried about how your clothes look on the trail makes you quite douchey. Do you bring a comb to fix your hair when you stop and take your helmet off? Do you bring along your nail fail and clippers to make sure your hands are well groomed? Or maybe baby wipes to wipe off any dirt that might get on your baby soft skin?


WTF IS A NAIL FAIL??


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

Nail flail?


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


You obviously have too much time on your hands. Get out and ride . . . and who cares what others are wearing. Are you the fasion police or something?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> WTF IS A NAIL FAIL??


Donno, but I'm pretty sure my wife has complained about it.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Fiendbear said:


> Reason number 101 to wear spandex... to let people know that you're NOT Catholic.
> 
> OP - now get a life and just ride. Really... who cares what you think.


Huh?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Pisgah said:


> You obviously have too much time on your hands....


and apparently not enough for you...
-haven't read the whole thread have ya


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I did 16 mountain bike races this year. The single biggest factor is body heat management. During a race, my body temp soars and spandex releases that heat. Plus during races the last thing I need is my shorts catching. 

Once I cross the finish line, I put shorts on over the spandex. My girlfriend is at the finish line with water and shorts. Although Iam in very good shape, nobody looks good in spandex. I don't have the desire to walk around two hours after a race in spandex like others do.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> and apparently not enough for you...
> -haven't read the whole thread have ya


Hey HD,

Know what this reminds me of?

When I posted the "What's the lightest paint?" Thread!










If I remember correctly, I think I might have posted it on the Weight Weenies Board...let me go look for it, hold on, BRB...

...I'm back!

OMGosh!

It was worse!

:lol:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=423040

It was "What's the fastest color seat?"


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lycra wHAAAAAAAAAAA


Is that your sister?


----------



## kize13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Spandex verses Baggies thread ?? Come on. I wear neither. I go to Portland OR and ride naked. Its cheaper and I don't have to be concerned about baggies vs spandex threads, heat issues, my junk showing and think of the weight savings- because I can and I don't care what others think


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

kize13 said:


> Spandex verses Baggies thread ?? Come on. I wear neither. I go to Portland OR and ride naked. Its cheaper and I don't have to be concerned about baggies vs spandex threads, heat issues, my junk showing and think of the weight savings- because I can and I don't care what others think


I do something similar. I wear a bright orange thong, a cowboy hat, cowboy boots and a scarf if its cold. Its all about fashion


----------



## kize13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Biohazard74- nice picture you posted- gotta love it ! I wonder how many car and bike crashes she caused on her riding excursions


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

i have baggy shorts that i cut the legs off of, and sewed lycra legs onto them...as well as the top half of some bibs.

i still get the comfort and support in the leg region, as well as lettin' mah junk breathe.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Sick*



2ndgen said:


> Hey HD,
> 
> Know what this reminds me of?
> 
> ...


Very sick. I am afraid some people may not get it.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

kize13 said:


> Biohazard74- nice picture you posted- gotta love it ! I wonder how many car and bike crashes she caused on her riding excursions


Wish i coulda seen it in person


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

highdelll said:


> Why do some riders wear tight shorts for mtb'ing?? Maybe some one can enlighten me.
> They aren't right tools for the job at all. Usually I see riders wearing spandex shorts looking douchey quite alot, I think if they wore baggies they would be having a much better time.
> Are some riders so vain to show off their bodies, is that what it is? It doesn't seem to make sense to me to ride a mountain bike in lycra  .


Usually, I see douche fashion queens whining about people wearing lycra on forums. They perhaps have not compared the cost of baggies vs. lycra. Nor have they accounted for the fact that they are prone to snagging on the saddle. Nor do they realize the some people's weight fluctuates and Lycra shorts accomodate this great.

Finally, what douche fashion queens don't realize is that most MTB riders could give a rip what they think.

You can get your applicator out now.


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Finally, what douche fashion queens don't realize is that most MTB riders could give a rip what they think.


As opposed to you, who take what he thinks very personally, as evidenced by your butt-hurt reply.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

It's funny how sensitive spandex wearers are about ridicule.I think even they think they look douchy.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

frikka said:


> It's funny how sensitive spandex wearers are about ridicule.I think even they think they look douchy.


Yes, and I'm sure you can tell that by all the lycra wearers on these forums complaining about people who wear baggy shorts. Another poster said I was being defensive. But you folks are being OFFENSIVE and ragging on others because of their choice of dress. That's called being an *******. And I'll defend myself any day vs being an ******* like you.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont give a f0ck what anyone thinks about what i wear. And i dont give a FOCK what anyone else wears. JUST STFU AND GO RIDE !!!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ruger said:


> Is that your sister?


Im pretty sure a few of my riding friends wish she was


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

If you can push a gear this big off-road, you can wear anything you want.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2130335/


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

Biohazard74 said:


> I dont give a f0ck what anyone thinks about what i wear. And i dont give a FOCK what anyone else wears. JUST STFU AND GO RIDE !!!


yep, thats what i'm getting ready to do (STFU AND RIDE!)


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Yes, and I'm sure you can tell that by all the lycra wearers on these forums complaining about people who wear baggy shorts. Another poster said I was being defensive. But you folks are being OFFENSIVE and ragging on others because of their choice of dress. That's called being an *******. And I'll defend myself any day vs being an ******* like you.


 I think we just found the first official "sensitive in spandex " poster child !


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

neverwalk said:


> If you can push a gear this big off-road, you can wear anything you want.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2130335/


What is that, like a 65 tooth?


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lycra wHAAAAAAAAAAA


Made this entire spoof worth it.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> I dont give a f0ck what anyone thinks about what i wear. And i dont give a FOCK what anyone else wears. JUST STFU AND GO RIDE !!!


*So...what are you wearing right now?*


----------



## Spankaliscious (Sep 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> *So...what are you wearing right now?*


Im the guy in the lime green


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> Im the guy in the lime green


ummm...
why don't you shave your legs?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> Im the guy in the lime green


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

neverwalk said:


> If you can push a gear this big off-road, you can wear anything you want.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2130335/


WHAT A BEAST.


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

Biohazard74 said:


> Im the guy in the lime green


That's gotta be a health code violation!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

it is to show off your junk!!

if you wear them the right way it makes everything look huge!!
the ladies at the coffee shops in the morning like it.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

lemmy999 said:


> a real manly man doesn't worry about what other people think. sounds like the men of the north are girly men.


arnold doesn't like girly men!!


----------

